# LPG in Torrevieja



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Just found LPG in Torrevieja.
N37. 98842. W 0.68757
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

CHEERS We will be near there next week

DJM


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Now that's really handy 'cos we're heading that way and it should be just about where we need a refill.

We look out at most fuel stations to see if they have gas - sadly still few and far between in Spain.

Thanks very much.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Filled up at Roquetas de Mar on Tuesday repsol garage by the chinese wok just off junction 429 on the A7


----------

